# Where to buy cheap fish.



## uklad09 (Oct 1, 2009)

I bought some white fish fillets today. Thats what the bag says anyway from iceland.

approx 24g of protein per 100g of fish and the bag is 750g (5 fillets per bag)

now its only £3 a bag quite good!

So at 34g of protein per fillet thats working out at 60p a fillet.

Anybody else beat those stats prices?????

Oh and the fish is easy to eat. Down in 20 seconds yummy. I couldnt do that

with chicken...


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Hope its not panagius...

Although its probably more than one source, likely panagius, coley, and Alaskan Pollock.

You can get frozen Cod and Haddock for only a few pence more. At least you know what you are getting with them:thumb:


----------



## nws (May 18, 2009)

Get on the talapia from aldi!! £2.50 in the frozen bit


----------



## uklad09 (Oct 1, 2009)

whats wrong with panagius? its packed in china!

How big is that bag of talapia mate?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

is that frozen weight,they do shrink a bit when cooked.good clean food.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> Hope its not panagius...
> 
> Although its probably more than one source, likely panagius, coley, and Alaskan Pollock.
> 
> You can get frozen Cod and Haddock for only a few pence more. At least you know what you are getting with them:thumb:


I'm guessing here, but is that the same fish as the "indian river cobbler" they sell in tesco's?


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I'm guessing here, but is that the same fish as the "indian river cobbler" they sell in tesco's?


Yup. Farmed off vietnam. They grow quicker than the amount of feed given. There is some conjecture on the web that injected hormones are involved to fuel this growth. Although BBC Watchdog allegedly bought some and got it tested in a lab and found nothing that they should not have.

The fish farms are extremely unsanitary located at river deltas where all the human sewer waste is poured out:rolleyes:


----------



## uklad09 (Oct 1, 2009)

I dont mind that as long as im getting a good source of protein


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> Yup. Farmed off vietnam. They grow quicker than the amount of feed given. There is some conjecture on the web that injected hormones are involved to fuel this growth. Although BBC Watchdog allegedly bought some and got it tested in a lab and found nothing that they should not have.
> 
> The fish farms are extremely unsanitary located at river deltas where all the human sewer waste is poured out:rolleyes:


That's what I thought when I picked up the packet.

I wouldn't eat anything out of an indian/vietnamese river.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

im pretty sure the iceland white fish (purple packet) is pollock and coley depending on whats caught. Also on the Vietnamese river cobbler front doesnt bother me! as it tastes good and full of protein!  (any growth hormone would be a bonus TBH! lol)


----------



## uklad09 (Oct 1, 2009)

the iceland fish is indeed pollock from the sea.

So am I getting the best deal?


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

i like the frozen blocks of coley you can get from morrissons. nice and easy.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

uklad09 said:


> the iceland fish is indeed pollock from the sea.
> 
> So am I getting the best deal?


Pretty good:thumb: :thumb: .

IIRC cod and haddock are just under £5 a kg which is slightly higher than the pollock.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

those bags of pollock out iceland are pretty good for the price.

The bags of haddock fillets are loaded with bones tho, too much fkn hassle for me.

Not a fish fan to be perfectly honest, most of it downright makes me nauseus - the Tilapia has me intrigued tho, heard a lot of talk about it recently.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

rs007 said:


> those bags of pollock out iceland are pretty good for the price.
> 
> The bags of haddock fillets are loaded with bones tho, too much fkn hassle for me.
> 
> Not a fish fan to be perfectly honest, most of it downright makes me nauseus - the Tilapia has me intrigued tho, heard a lot of talk about it recently.


I reckon I've got a place to get this from pretty cheap by the kilo lined up for nearer show time mate.

It's nice stuff, pretty meaty and almost tasteless so just add a bit of seasoning:thumbup1:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Hoki is good eatin, and coley. Cheap as chips lol


----------



## uklad09 (Oct 1, 2009)

Well I have 5 more bags on the way home now. Now for some rice cakes lmao that youtube video was funny but actually The fish is so easy to eat why not take most of your protein from a froozen fillet. Ready in 5 mins in the microwave and approx 34g of protein per fillet.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

How else can you cook frozen fillets, without a microwave? Do I just have to defrost them?


----------



## uklad09 (Oct 1, 2009)

No the iceland ones you can pop in the oven mate!


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

get yourself a fishing rod and go fishing for mackerel. i try and go once a week. great thing about mackerel are if you run a 5 feather line, if you get one mackerel you usually get 5!

mackerel are a great source of protein and fats and taste awesome. best thing about it, they're free!










if you fancy going eel fishing, a big eel can weigh a decent amount. you have to be creative when cooking and filleting them. i usually make a thai style curry with them and leave the flesh marinating for a day or so then grill it on a charcoal barbe.










failing that, find a river that is infested with american crayfish. just wade around a pick up a few KG's of crayfish. they're an invading species and killing our water ways, so you dont need a licence to collect them. they're pretty damn tasty too and require very little effort to catch!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

> Unfortunately you actually do need a license to remove the American cray fish from waterways despite what the TV teaches you.
> 
> They are classed as such a threat that removal from waterways even for immediate consumption is illegal. (this comes from an environment agency officer)
> 
> ...


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

30 years ago i would have said Macfisheries to anyone asking where to buy cheap fish from..


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> im pretty sure the iceland white fish (purple packet) is pollock and coley depending on whats caught. Also on the Vietnamese river cobbler front doesnt bother me! as it tastes good and full of protein!  (*any growth hormone would be a bonus *TBH! lol)


i was gonna say the same thing:thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

tbh i dont think id ever buy cheap fish!!

It would have to be fresh for me! the thought of frozen fish makes me feel sick!!


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

How about fresh Bass? Cheapest is straight from the sea!










Or a bit of Conger Eel










Or some Small Eyed Ray










Or a Smoothhound










All caught on the South Wales coast last year. :thumb:


----------



## cadhla (Apr 17, 2009)

i steal my mates goldfish, he still thinks its seagulls. they dont taste good though


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> lol, whoops!
> 
> does it vary regionally at all?
> 
> ...


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

most tilapia farms use steriods in the first stage of the fishes life to ensure a 100% male population. it basicaly turns all fish male, as fish dont decide there sex til 60 days post hatch. this is not allowed in the uk, although we import fish that have been treated this way.

look on the packs of tilapia and you will see they word very carfully "this product has been maniulated by naural growth blahblah"...very carfull not to mention steroids as it would scare the consumer.

learned somthing in todays lectures lol

YOU 100% NEED a licence fromt he environment agency to trap crayfish.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

godsgifttoearth said:


> nor does it mention taking otters, badgers, kingfishers ect lol


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Deffo need special permission to remove American crays (even if your gonne eat it on the river bank). Its to ensure they dont end up in rivers that arent yet infested. Supposed to be almost as tasty as lobster though and much easier to catch :thumb:


----------



## uklad09 (Oct 1, 2009)

Well im in oxford peeps where am I heading tomorrow to catch these crayfish would be a nice day out


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

HJL said:


> well otters and kingfishers and badgers are all protected species....
> 
> and if i came across a badger anywhere, let alone in a river i wouldnt try and take it on lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.efishbusiness.co.uk/formsandguides/whatyouneedtoknow.pdf

i dont personaly agree with the complete removal of species. If they wernt here then the fish would not grow so big in some rivers. If you want to catch them and eat them then give the environment agency a call.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

kaos_nw said:


> Also on the Vietnamese river cobbler front doesnt bother me! as it tastes good and full of protein!  (any growth hormone would be a bonus TBH! lol)


You might get some HCG for all the pregnant woman's urine that'll be floating around the fish farms:lol: :lol:


----------



## hard2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

were u from mate, i knopw a good fish place buy mine and i gt about 3kg of fist for 8 pound, whitting


----------



## Footsoldier (Jul 26, 2008)

im the biggest fish eater of all time muuahahahaahah

i have tuna, salmon and sardines every day bar none lol at weekends i buy salmon fillets and tuna fillets from fish monger mmmmmmmmm

salmon fillets sprinkle lemon juice and we bit o pepper wrap in foil bunged into oven 180 degs fur 25 mins tasiest treat you will ever get (im easily pleased)  ps my oven is fan assisted so times may vary lol


----------

